# setting clock



## yokum113 (May 9, 2013)

I recently bought a 2008 z350 but didn't have the owners manual


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

7 seconds on Google...Amazing ain't it?

http://www.courtesyparts.com/pdf/2008-Nissan-350Z.pdf


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 22, 2012)

WOW. How the hell did you find it!... what is Google???


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

It's PFM...with some fairy dust mixed in...


----------

